# Hounds of Xaphan with Khornate Ogryn Handler (Forge World)



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

New mini from FW. A unit for Rengades:












> _New for the treacherous and Chaos-tainted Renegades of Vraks are the Hounds of Xaphan with Khornate Ogryn Handler, available for *pre order now *for release the week commencing the 26th of January. Designed by Daniel Cockersell and Mark Bedford, the set comprises a special Ogryn  Handler marked by the symbols of the Blood God, and three bestial and mutated hounds, as well as a length of brass chain, which can be used to join the models together. The rules for this savage unit can be found in Imperial Armour Volume 6, The Siege of Vraks Part 2 as part of the Servants of Slaughter army list._ _You can see more pictures of the Ogryn and Hounds *Here*._


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Gah, beat me to it! Those hounds look suitably evil and bloodthirsty.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think I might have some meself some new Spawn =D


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I think I might have some meself some new Spawn =D


Expensive though?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This _IS_ Games Workshop we're talking about. 2-3 Spawn is more than enough, the current spawn are godawful models, and the old spawn are becoming hard to come by again, and unfortunately, the four I have are becoming a bit worn, and damage (as in the sculpt, rather than the paintwork - tha'd be easily fixable), so unless I can find a Dealership (hint hint, Syph?), I'll be getting these. Plus it'd fit in with the army fluff, rather than Daemonic Failures, outsized normal creatures pressed into service... No... I think I might get these anyway, just because it's so nice. 

Oh, and they even have willy's. I'm so childish. I'M GETTING THESE =D I'll probably E-bay the ogre though. It's a bit... I dunno. Not Fantasy-ish.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

These are also new additions for you Red Scorpion players.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> This _IS_ Games Workshop we're talking about.


True! Well, Forgeworld... :laugh:




Vaz said:


> so unless I can find a Dealership (hint hint, Syph?), I'll be getting these.


I know nussing! No, really, I don't. 



Vaz said:


> Oh, and they even have willy's. I'm so childish. I'M GETTING THESE =D


:scareoor is that way -> 

----

I need shots of the hounds painted. Any about?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not that I know of, I just got these from the newsletter and website. Forgot to put those doors up, cheers D.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> These are also new additions for you Red Scorpion players.


Finally! Now I have an excuse to start Red Scorpions! The only thing that held me back was the lack of tank doors for the red Scorpions, but now that they're releasing these, I think I'm going to buy the SM strike force and convert it all to Red Scorpions. Thanks Djinn!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice I will be adding these to my Traitor List. Well I will wait for my IA 6 to get here first


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

That is a DIFFERENT khorne ogryn to the one on display at Games Day UK.
Looks like there is another one that will be made available.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

by the way I think IA6 is out its siege of vracks 2

sweet models!...now if it was only it was sssslanesssshi


----------

